
K-Means Clustering: Unsupervised Learning Applied on Magic:The Gathering - strikingloo
http://www.datastuff.tech/machine-learning/k-means-clustering-unsupervised-learning-for-recommender-systems/
======
bpicolo
> I just didn’t want to mix my M:tG findings with this tutorial so that
> readers who are into Data Science but not into the game won’t be bored.

I'd encourage you to add some examples here, even if they're dumbed down.
Without that, the article is not telling me what's been achieved through the
process.

~~~
strikingloo
It's visible on the notebook, but I will add them to the article if more
people insist. I'm still kinda new to writing, and wasn't sure if it would
make the article better or worse. As a summary, I can tel you one of the
clusters learned all about elves and green cards, there was a cluster that
played Tron, and so on.

~~~
lootsauce
a picture says a thousand words, I was hoping to see the clusters with
discussion of your findings.

~~~
strikingloo
Awesome! I'll work on that side of the article then, I'll probably have it
ready by tomorrow!

------
Tarq0n
Neat idea, but I'm not sure the approach of using euclidian distance on what's
essentially a categorical variable is valid. Instead try a different
clustering algorithm like K-prototypes [1], or Gower distance instead of
euclidian.

[1]
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/d42b/b5ad2d03be6d8fefa63d25...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/d42b/b5ad2d03be6d8fefa63d25d02c0711d19728.pdf)

Edit: Thinking about it more, you could treat the cards in each deck as a bag
of words and run LDA on it. Alternatively create an embedding (just keep in
mind skip-grams aren't meaningful for decks of cards) and cluster those.

------
anthony_doan
I like the LDA one ([https://towardsdatascience.com/finding-magic-the-
gathering-a...](https://towardsdatascience.com/finding-magic-the-gathering-
archetypes-with-latent-dirichlet-allocation-729112d324a6)) using non
parametric bayesian.

But seeing different cluster algorithms in action is very enlightening.

------
home_project123
How many people would like to play MtG vs a good AI?

How dominant is the social aspect when playing online?

(Lets ignore copy right issues for the moment)

~~~
danaris
I would love to play MtG against a decent—and particularly, scalable—AI.

Not only am I not all that good at the game, I have been burned too many times
by bad online play experiences—between people trolling, people at vastly
higher levels of play than me, and people who are just rude and mean—to really
want to play against real people I don't know most of the time.

But I do like playing. So an AI that could provide a reasonable challenge
would be ideal.

~~~
Ntrails
Have you played on Arena? I'm struggling to imagine how anyone could
meaningfully troll you on that apart from by spamming the 6 pre-canned
communications (which you can mute).

~~~
danaris
Sadly, no. It doesn't run on Macs, and I don't currently have the funds to
justify a second computer just for Windows-only games.

